# Goodmans Twin Tuner Freeview Box



## BrAinZ (Nov 26, 2002)

I need a new freeview box as my old Thomson one decided to give up.

I was wondering if anyone had used one of the Goodmans twin tuner freeview boxes with TIVO?

Here is a link...

http://www.goodmansdirect.co.uk/productdetails.aspx?pid=GDB10F2&cid=DigitalBoxes&language=en-GB

Seems like a good concept, but not sure that the IR will work properly. Basically it looks like you would always need to first send a "VCR" remote code to ensure that the VCR side was the one switching to the correct channel.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BrAinZ (Nov 26, 2002)

Hmmm.. No-one?

Maybe I should be the first to test then?


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

Go for it. I can't offer any advice because I have cable. All I can say is that when I had freeview I really liked my goodmans box. It behaved well and never crashed.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Buy one and if you can't find a code that works take it back for a refund saying it is faulty as the software kept freezing up every few hours (usually true in most cases anyway).

They then have to give you a refund regardless of any attempts they may have made to charge a "restocking fee" etc for returns of non faulty Freeview boxes.


----------



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

No reason why TiVo shouldn't be able to support the box if the IR remote codes can be captured. I wouldn't mind giving it a go.

(Are new set top boxes still being added to TiVo's IR database? I didn't seem to get any response to the codes I submitted for the Woolworths box.)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

bignoise said:


> No reason why TiVo shouldn't be able to support the box if the IR remote codes can be captured. I wouldn't mind giving it a go.
> 
> Are new set top boxes still being added to TiVo's IR database?


Surely a question for Gary.

Who we don't seem to have heard from in ages.


----------



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

Oh dear - no posts since May. I hope he's alright.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

bignoise said:


> Oh dear - no posts since May. I hope he's alright.


I believe he is fine. Just busy with things other than Tivo.

It rather appears as though that he has unofficially handed over the Tivo UK head moderator reins to Ofsat, without ever formally stating this to be the case.


----------



## beebul (Oct 23, 2002)

bignoise said:


> No reason why TiVo shouldn't be able to support the box if the IR remote codes can be captured. I wouldn't mind giving it a go.
> 
> (Are new set top boxes still being added to TiVo's IR database? I didn't seem to get any response to the codes I submitted for the Woolworths box.)


I've just bought one of these woolworth boxes... how the hell do you input your own IR codes into Tivo?

Thanks !


----------

